

Facebook Is Blocking Ads From MySpace, Friendster, Hi5, Orkut and 3Jam? - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/04/facebook-is-blocking-ads-from-myspace-friendster-hi5-orkut-and-3jam/

======
chaostheory
in other news NBC disallows ads of upcoming Fox, ABC, and CBS shows and vice
versa

~~~
bbq
The headline got the emphasis wrong; the article focuses on the fact that
Facebook blocks 3Jam, which apparently is "a multi-person sms startup which
allows users to text message multiple contacts at once." 3Jam also has a
Facebook App.

~~~
chaostheory
my bad - that is interesting

